
Ask HN: Know any source code review blogs and or series? - iKlsR
Pretty sure everyone here is familiar with http:&#x2F;&#x2F;fabiensanglard.net&#x2F; and his fantastic code reviews. Are there any similar blogs or video series, podcasts would be welcome as well.
======
nullundefined
Are people interested in this kind of content? I'd be open to doing some for
fun if there was enough interest.

~~~
iKlsR
Maybe test the waters with a starter post ;). It's really interesting to watch
someone take apart a codebase and give a high level overview.

------
wkubiak
I wasn't familiar with it. Thanks for the link!

